# Pictures of my Brute and buddies 800



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just figured I'd post some pictures of my Brute and my buddies Sportsman 800 with a 3" lift and on 31's. We raced the other night and the Brute had him by like 2 atv lengths, not too shabby I must say! I really like the way his bike sounds though, it sounds like it has a cam at idle especially with that Vance and Hines exhaust (s/p?).














































Brenton


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

the brute is cool!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

couple cool bikes! tear it up over in savannah!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

where in Sav? I'm in Pooler.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Very Cool


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> where in Sav? I'm in Pooler.


I've talked to you on here before, last year sometime. I live on the Southside of Savannah. My buddy (in the pictures) just traded his 500 popo for that 800 that's in the pictures from a guy in Pooler. It was stock when he got it though. 

We're going on a ride this weekend to Hortense, I'm not sure if your Brute is still blown or not, but I just figured I'd see if you wanted to go.

Brenton


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

nice lookin bikes


----------

